# Rebecca vs Rob Lucci



## GreenStache (Jan 27, 2014)

Location: Where Luffy and Rob fought
Mindset: In character
Distance: 20 feet

(Rob Lucci starts off in his base form)


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucci attacks, Rebecca dodges, the cycle repeats a few times, Until Lucci gets bored and quits, and so Rebecca wins by technicality and keeps her title as the undefeated woman.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Rebecca curb stomps.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 27, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Lucci attacks, Rebecca dodges, the cycle repeats a few times, Until Lucci gets bored and quits, and so Rebecca wins by technicality and keeps her title as the undefeated woman.



This **


----------



## Auzzie93 (Jan 27, 2014)

Somebody photo shop Lucci into this.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 27, 2014)

The cat gets neutered.


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea... Lucci ends this shit. 

She's fucking fodder. 

Only thing she has going for her pathetic self is her CoO and Reaction speed. 

So... I guess this could go on forever. 

I guess it all depends on Stamina. 

Lucci should edge her out in this.


----------



## tanman (Jan 27, 2014)

So much Rebecca underestimation.
The second strongest fighter in a bloc is weaker than the pre-skip M3. Sounds legit.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 27, 2014)

tanman said:


> So much Rebecca underestimation.
> The second strongest fighter in a bloc is weaker than the pre-skip M3. Sounds legit.



It was a pretty crappy block. Everyone other than Cavendish and Rebecca were fodder, so it's not really an achievement to be the second strongest in that group. If it were blocks B or C I'd agree with you. 

Rebecca's only feats are reaction speed, and she was fodderized even in that department by current Luffy. Other than that she has nothing.


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2014)

lolTanmanwtf

Who's to say that Lucci couldn't wreck the guys in her block? (Other than Cavendish of course) 

Oda's NW-False-Hype has corrupted some minds


----------



## tanman (Jan 27, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Rebecca's only feats are reaction speed, and she was fodderized even in that department by current Luffy. Other than that she has nothing.



Luffy by no means demonstrated reaction speed superior to Rebecca. It's not as if Rebecca was unable to react to his attack. I mean, *he jumped on her*. He overpowered her. He didn't outspeed her.



RobLucciRapes said:


> lolTanmanwtf
> 
> Who's to say that Lucci couldn't wreck the guys in her block? (Other than Cavendish of course)
> 
> Oda's NW-False-Hype has corrupted some minds



Or perhaps some minds are having trouble accepting that their favorite character isn't as big shit as we all once thought. But those people should recall that significance is not always measured in strength. With that in mind, biased power leveling isn't necessary to preserve such people's image of the character.

...if you know anyone like that.


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2014)

tanman said:


> Luffy by no means demonstrated reaction speed superior to Rebecca. It's not as if Rebecca was unable to react to his attack. I mean, *he jumped on her*. He overpowered her. *He didn't outspeed her.*





			
				cnet128 said:
			
		

> Prisoners: Rebecca got...captured?! // *How could someone move faster than her...?!!*



That is the question indeed.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Yea... Lucci ends this shit.
> 
> She's fucking fodder.
> 
> ...



How is she fodder when Sabo clearly said that was not luck she dodged the attack?

Lucci will not even be able to to touch Rebecca, she reacted to hakuba, the same Hakuba Bartolemo couldn't even react to, the same Bart who reacted to a Vice Admirals attack.


----------



## tanman (Jan 27, 2014)

Obviously, I wasn't claiming that Rebecca is faster than Luffy.
I was claiming that incident was hardly demonstrative of that fact considering his overwhelming raw power. I don't think that the reactionary prisoner fodder would disagree with me if he saw what Luffy is actually capable of.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty much. 

Lucci will never tag Rebecca.

Don't know if Rebecca has the power though.


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2014)

Luffy will "never" tag Rebecca? 

I call BS.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucci wins high diff. Strong people pre-TS > Weak people post-TS.


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 28, 2014)

Rebecca herself is fodder to Luffy

Though that's not saying much, since Current Luffy could also one-shot Lucci with a serious Jet Pistol. 

Bah, I don't know. It's not like this match up is really interesting anyways, besides the aspect of both fighters being very fast and reaction playing a role.

I don't think it would be a stomp at all, regardless of who wins. I'm not saying it could go either way; just that I don't really know who would actually win, which is a different issue than believing they both have a shot.


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2014)

@Tanman


> *Or perhaps some minds are having trouble accepting that their favorite character isn't as big shit as we all once thought.* But those people should recall that significance is not always measured in strength. With that in mind, biased power leveling isn't necessary to preserve such people's image of the character.
> 
> ...if you know anyone like that.



@Bold 
Your favorite character is Rebecca? 

Biased my ass. 
You said that she was the second strongest fighter in her block as if it meant something. 
We know that none of the other fighters were able to hit her, and that Hakuba is stronger than her. 
But other than him, the others were idiot-loser-fodder. 
Being > some fodder means literally nothing. 

And FFS 
How stupid do you have to be to fall out of a fucking ring because of your fodder-speed and weight 

Has Rebecca shown any offensive moves yet? IC, IIRC, she doesn't attack. 
Lucci won't have to worry about getting hit at all. 

But, her reaction speed won't let him win either. 

It all depends on who gives out first.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Jan 28, 2014)

Rob Lucci wins 10 out of 10 times, Rebecca is a low tier fighter who doesn't even have an offence. Yes she has very good evasion but a character as smart and ruthless as Lucci will tag her eventually.


----------



## Magician (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucci, mid diff...


----------



## November (Jan 28, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Lucci attacks, Rebecca dodges, the cycle repeats a few times, Until Lucci gets bored and quits, and so Rebecca wins by technicality and keeps her title as the undefeated woman.


This                        .
/thread


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jan 28, 2014)

> Mindset: In character



This means Rebecca will not attack...


> Location: Where Luffy and Rob fought


... and this means Rebecca can?t win by throwing Lucci out of the stage.


Conclusion: The only way for Rebecca to win is to defend herself and to wait until Lucci collapses because of exhaustion before she does. 

The way I see it she doesn?t deserve the benefit of doubt in the matter of who has the better stamina. Lucci wins.


----------



## punisher223 (Jan 28, 2014)

0_O

.....Lucci wins Low-Mid Diff.

Rebecca barely shown any offense, also she can't dodge forever and I doubt she could outlast Rob Lucci in stamina. I believe Lucci is also more tactical and analytical in a fight


----------



## Ghost (Jan 28, 2014)

Currently Lucci outlasts.


----------



## tanman (Jan 28, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Tanman
> 
> @Bold
> Your favorite character is Rebecca?
> ...



Funny. I actually don't mind Rebecca as a character. But then again, there aren't really any characters that I particularly dislike or have a preference towards. Except maybe Sanji.

And yes being the second strongest fighter in a fighting competition full of New World fighters _does_ mean something. Recall that the other two second strongest fighters were Chinjao and Elizabello. If you honestly think Rob Lucci would have been the strongest fighter in _any_ bloc, you might be a little too far gone. And no they aren't fodder. Use sense rather than feats to figure that one out. 


As far as the actual fight, which I haven't thus far stated an opinion on: i was just trying to address the Lucci wank, I think it depends on how much credit you want to give Rebecca offensively. If we can scale her power with that lance to her speed, then she takes him without a doubt. If not, then you can basically make an argument for anyone defeating her (from Arlong to Don Krieg).  I prefer the former direction since I think Rebecca has enough hype to stand above the Current Weak Trio, despite not quite having enough feats.


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2014)

tanman said:


> And yes being the second strongest fighter in a fighting competition full of New World fighters _does_ mean something. Recall that the other two second strongest fighters were Chinjao and Elizabello. If you honestly think Rob Lucci would have been the strongest fighter in _any_ bloc, you might be a little too far gone. And no they aren't fodder. Use sense rather than feats to figure that one out.


When did I ever say that Lucci would be in the upper ranks in _any_ block? 
Clearly people like Chinjao, or Burgess are leagues ahead of Lucci. 
And you say I should use sense, instead of feats... 
Wtf dude... 
Isn't using feats, using sense? Anything else just shouldn't make sense, unless we were talking about hype, like Dragon or Mihawk for example. 
Fodder are fodder 




> As far as the actual fight, which I haven't thus far stated an opinion on: i was just trying to address the *Lucci wank,* I think it depends on how much credit you want to give Rebecca offensively. If we can scale her power with that lance to her speed, then she takes him without a doubt. If not, then you can basically make an argument for anyone defeating her (from Arlong to Don Krieg).  I prefer the former direction since I think Rebecca has enough hype to stand above the Current Weak Trio, despite not quite having enough feats.


@Bold 
wat de fak r u tlkng bout 

@Rest of post
"If we can scale her power with that lance to her speed, then she takes him without a doubt"
What... 
Is this a fanfic of yours? IC, she doesn't fight offensively. So it doesn't matter, and any offensive ability is just made up.


----------



## tanman (Jan 28, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> When did I ever say that Lucci would be in the upper ranks in _any_ block?
> Clearly people like Chinjao, or Burgess are leagues ahead of Lucci.



Okay. Elizabello, Cavendish and Bartolemeo are leagues ahead of Lucci, as well, right?
And Boo, Sai, Ideo, Riku, Maynard, Hack, and doubtlessly a few of the featless members of Block D and Block A were also stronger.



RobLucciRapes said:


> And you say I should use sense, instead of feats...
> Wtf dude...
> Isn't using feats, using sense? Anything else just shouldn't make sense, unless we were talking about hype, like Dragon or Mihawk for example.
> Fodder are fodder




Yes. Using feats is sensible. But I'm saying that in lieu of that it's necessary to use portrayal. 
And Rebecca does have a rather strong portrayal. Acknowledged by Sabo, won a Corrida Colosseum bloc, called the Undefeated Woman, and she's been fighting since she was a child. Her portrayal is stronger than the Weak Trio fighters at least in the space of this arc.



RobLucciRapes said:


> @Bold
> wat de fak r u tlkng bout



I wonder 




RobLucciRapes said:


> @Rest of post
> "If we can scale her power with that lance to her speed, then she takes him without a doubt"
> What...
> Is this a fanfic of yours? IC, she doesn't fight offensively. So it doesn't matter, and any offensive ability is just made up.



I'm not writing fanfiction, but I'm asking you to have a little imagination. No casual bullet timer has no offensive ability at all.
She's not going to die for her pacifist principles. She's no martyr. And even if she was, is that really the kind of victory that you want Lucci to have over her?


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2014)

tanman said:


> Okay. Elizabello, Cavendish and Bartolemeo are leagues ahead of Lucci, as well, right?
> And Boo, Sai, Ideo, Riku, Maynard, Hack, and doubtlessly a few of the featless members of Block D and Block A were also stronger.


What do they have anything to do with here? 
I'm clearly talking about the fodder of her block. That's it. 
Her, and Cavendish are clearly the superior, of the number of participants, but it's irrelevant, since fodder are fodder. 


> Yes. Using feats is sensible. But I'm saying that in lieu of that it's necessary to use portrayal.
> And Rebecca does have a rather strong portrayal. Acknowledged by Sabo, won a Corrida Colosseum bloc, called the Undefeated Woman, and she's been fighting since she was a child. Her portrayal is stronger than the Weak Trio fighters at least in the space of this arc.


So what? 
Lucci has been an agent since age 13, was praised by Doberman (Onigumo?) and even had Kuma drop his name. 
In my honest opinion, having a character talk highly of you means shit. 
We see that almost everywhere. 
Lucci is weak compared to the likes of Upper VA's and Kuma. 
Rebecca is shit compared to Sabo. 
And undefeated does not mean she could actually beat everyone she has gone against in a 1v1 fight. 
Obviously the ring, and plot plays a role in it. (People charging her and falling out of a ring? )


> I wonder


:ignoramus


> I'm not writing fanfiction, but I'm asking you to have a little imagination. No casual bullet timer has no offensive ability at all.
> She's not going to die for her pacifist principles. She's no martyr. And even if she was, is that really the kind of victory that you want Lucci to have over her?


The type of victory I want is irrelevant. 
IC, she doesn't attack, nor has she been shown to fight offensively. 
But... Like I said, Lucci will have an extremely tough time hitting her.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 28, 2014)

She dodges Lucci's attacks until they both say fuck this and go home. Nobody wins.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2014)

Rebecca was making a joke out of a bunch of New World captains, from the same New World where Vice Admirals are swarming and the average captain is Supernova level. Rob isn't touching Rebecca with her amazing speed and CoO. She eventually puts him down with her sword.


----------



## Magician (Jan 30, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Rebecca was making a joke out of a bunch of New World captains.



She beat Cavendish through a technicality.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2014)

Everyone in the block was a new world pirate pretty much


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 30, 2014)

Rebecca still stomps.


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2014)

NWP =/= > Rob Lucci

@DD 

Go ewey


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 30, 2014)

Rob is fodder bro i repeat fodder. (pre-skip anyway)

Dude will never hit Rebecca never ever, and dancing around Rob's slow ass attacks is going to take a lot less energy then Rob spamming Soru trying to hit her. 

All Rebecca has to do is wait and then kick him in his nuts GG.


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2014)

ok kewl 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No. 

You think Lucci is retarded?  
I'm positive he'll realize that he's far too slow to do anything to her. 
When he realizes she won't attack, there isn't much left to do. 
Rebecca has no kicking-feats


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2014)

Since we haven't seen Lucci post time skip, Rebecca takes this on account of her facing more powerful people.

No, but seriously, this is going to be a draw, he can't hit her and she has nothing for attacking feats.

But like Lucci could eventually take her and knock her out, plus he may have train post time skip, so Lucci wins.


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2014)

Nothing suggest that those fodder were stronger than Lucci... 

Again, being a "New World Pirate" =/= being > Lucci

Unless I missed some of the D-Block fighters >Lucci Feats 

Either way, only Cavendish is stomping him.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 30, 2014)

Bioness, Rebecca has a sword and has to be somewhat efficient in it, so regardless of her actual attacking strength, she can land slashes, Rob cannot


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2014)

Until we have seen her land anything that can put Lucci down on someone faster than him... I'm  not sure I'll go with that, Hiruzen.

Edit: She might have though. I just don't recall any feats like that.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jan 30, 2014)

Hard to say who has more stamina overall but in a match of stamina Lucci isn't besting Rebecca, Toriko readers here? Toriko vs Shuu is a prefect example of how this battle will go, Lucci will be using maximum effort trying to hit her while Rebecca will be using just CoO and minimal movement to dodge every attack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2014)

If this in character then no way in hell does Rebecca win in a stomp. All she'll be doing is evading. Her stamina isn't limitless and I think she'll tire out before Lucci does. Also Lucci's battle smarts aren't to be underestimated in a scenario like this.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2014)

Right.

I  'm wanking wouldn't be surprised if Lucci, with enough time, could make a devise a plan to hit her 

*Edit: *... Jesus Christ... What's up with all the OL veterans returning? 
First Palpetine comes back... 
Now Emum... 
HaxHax and rix were gone for a good minute too... (Though they aren't exactly "Veteran" level )


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 31, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Bioness, Rebecca has a sword and has to be somewhat efficient in it, so regardless of her actual attacking strength, she can land slashes, Rob cannot



Why does she have to be efficient with it? She has never actually given any thought to cutting someone with it, which implies that she has not trained in that area, and even if she did land a hit, there's no way someone who never trains her offense is going to break Lucci's tekkai. I don't get why people think Lucci won't land any hits. All she's done is outpace random weaklings and narrowly manage to not get knocked out by someone who was flailing around randomly in his sleep. 

Lucci has actual speed feats from his fight with pre-timeskip Luffy, and there is no reason to power scale any of the fighters from Block D, other than Cavendish, to pre-timeskip Luffy's level. Yes, they're New World fighters, but guess what? Even the New World is full of fodder. 

Lucci low difficulty.


----------



## Magician (Jan 31, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Why does she have to be efficient with it? She has never actually given any thought to cutting someone with it, which implies that she has not trained in that area, and even if she did land a hit, there's no way someone who never trains her offense is going to break Lucci's tekkai. I don't get why people think Lucci won't land any hits. All she's done is outpace random weaklings and narrowly manage to not get knocked out by someone who was flailing around randomly in his sleep.
> 
> Lucci has actual speed feats from his fight with pre-timeskip Luffy, and there is no reason to power scale any of the fighters from Block D, other than Cavendish, to pre-timeskip Luffy's level. Yes, they're New World fighters, but guess what? Even the New World is full of fodder.
> 
> Lucci low difficulty.



This friend gets it.

People act like she's The Flash on steroids just cause she dodged a couple fodder, lol.


----------



## Great Potato (Jan 31, 2014)

Auzzie93 said:


> Somebody photo shop Lucci into this.



Done


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2014)

Is this a joke?

People really think Rebecca's just going to dodge all his attacks forever? No colosseum means no ring out which means she'll have to attack. And Hakuba's attack was incredibly fast, Bart couldn't even see it, and her reacting to it was enough for Sabo to compliment her. She is fast, faster than Lucci


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2014)

I really don't think people who have the set of the character they are defending in this match should voice their opinion. It is kind of an obvious bias, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2014)

wit yu talkin bout?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2014)

New World captains and mercenaries who have thrived in the New World are not fodder. So don't get it twisted. Rebecca would definitely take this if she was fighting with the intent to kill.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 31, 2014)

RobLucciRapesRebecca. Shigan, Rankyaku, Rokuogan, pick her path of death.


----------



## Magician (Jan 31, 2014)

I see no new world pirate captains in her block outside of Cavendish.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2014)

Meh. Orlumbus commands an entire fleet. Explorer my ass.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 31, 2014)

Why are we believing that the contestants in Block D are weaker than the ones in Luffy's block (obviously not including him and Chinjao) or Block B? They should obviously be on similar levels which makes the Block D people stronger than Lucci.

And fine, by Bioness' request I am done


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2014)

Rebecca with low difficulty most likely.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 31, 2014)

Rebecca wins low / mid-low  diff. I except her to be way stronger than a pacifista, weaker than 
Franky by a slight margin.

I'm sure she can use pretty good offensive if she seriously try to swing her sword with her speed. 

Lucci get's steamrolled pretty much.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jan 31, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I really don't think people who have the set of the character they are defending in this match should voice their opinion. It is kind of an obvious bias, but maybe that is just me.



I actually see it the other way around. Those who wear a set of a character should be asked first when said character is the topic of a thread. Since those people seem to like these characters a lot they are very interested in said characters and thus I?d expect them to have more knowledge about these characters than the average poster who does not care about them.

The obvious bias like you called it can of course have a deterrent effect but in the end everyone has a bias so I try to focus on the content of a post and the thought process behind it rather than what the avatar looks like.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2014)

lolGM
lolAltin


----------



## Quuon (Jan 31, 2014)

RebeccaRapes


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2014)

Quuon sucks sacks


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 31, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why are we believing that the contestants in Block D are weaker than the ones in Luffy's block (obviously not including him and Chinjao) or Block B? They should obviously be on similar levels which makes the Block D people stronger than Lucci.
> 
> And fine, by Bioness' request I am done



Because the fighters in Luffy's block had actual feats? There was plenty of fodder in Block C, but there were also people that could tank attacks from Luffy and blow giants away with a punch (Sai and Ideo). No one in Block D has done shit other than Cavendish.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 31, 2014)

Rob Lucci doesn't rape.


Rebbeca takes this high diff.


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 31, 2014)

Rob loves his favourite character.


----------



## PanicPlease (Jan 31, 2014)

Until Rebecca has actual offensive feats, these matchups are pretty pointless.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2014)

In this panel you can see Rebecca using an offensive move


*Spoiler*: __ 



.




In this panel, you can see her tanking a hit that is far stronger than anything Lucci has shown 


*Spoiler*: __ 



.




In this panel, you can see Rebecca successfully beating an opponent stronger than Lucci


*Spoiler*: __ 



.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 31, 2014)

rob lucci will............. well rape......


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 31, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> In this panel you can see Rebecca using an offensive move
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hayn (Feb 1, 2014)

Rebecca low diff most likely. The majority of the people in her block could beat Lucci.


----------



## Klauser (Feb 1, 2014)

This is fucking stupid.She dodged some fodders so what?

They're all supposed to be some super strong guys way above Lucci, are you kidding me?The M3 could one shot all of them, Hakuba did one shot ALL of them in 2 seconds.Burgess did it, Chinjao and Luffy destroyed them when getting serious.
So how could anyone come to the conclusion than New World Captains > Lucci.
Zoro destroyed a ship that was departing for the new world.Humiliated them in split seconds.

Your so called New World fighters haven't shown shit until now.How many slaves did Hody have?Hundreds.They were shown to be utter fodder, even against the G5.Hundreds of people going to the new World.

It's impossible to gauge her strength when she's been dodging nobodies.But we've seen her helpless against Luffy and getting one shot by Hakuba.Thanks to her COO she managed to move her head a bit to avoid real damage but it doesn't change the fact that against Hakuba's speed she didn't have time to move her legs or do shit.It's crazy how she's being hyped for getting hit and falling unconscious.
We haven't seen her so called "speed" yet so I call bullshit on this forum.Dodging using COO, that's all we've seen.Even Tashigi can dodge and use Soru, nothing new here.

Anyone with COO can dodge, but this is hardly a speed feat.Like moving from point A to point B.She has no feat because she's only been dodging.And if she's so fast that she could humiliate someone like Lucci, what is Hakuba?Is he Kizaru 2.0 maybe?Or is Kizaru a Cavendish 0.5?


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2014)

^dis friend. Take my reps.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 1, 2014)

Rebecca didn't need to hurt anybody to knock them out with her speed. Her weakest part might be brute strength and durability but at least on par with pre Skip M3 . Combined with her incredible speed to avoid some of Hakuba's moves, she might be comparable to a stronger version of  pre skip G2 Luffy with additionally  much more speed and CoO / CoA.

She might be lucky at the end in Block D, but this shouldn't downplay her too much. She did pretty good against a bunch of named / infamous NW fighters (Cav/Hakuba, Logan, ...) who should be obviously 'equal or stronger' than a Pacifista (typical benchmark for NW starters). 

She is definitely Top 3 of Block D, therefore I trust her to beat a Pacifista with some effort (mid-high diff) and patience to cause sufficient damage. 

=> Lucci gets KO_rgasmd_ by her , mid-low diff.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> Rebecca didn't need to hurt anybody to knock them out with her speed. Her weakest part might be brute strength and durability but at least on par with pre Skip M3 . Combined with her incredible speed to avoid some of Hakuba's moves, she might be comparable to a stronger version of  pre skip G2 Luffy with additionally  much more speed and CoO / CoA.



Seriously, what the fuck is this? Her speed is superior to pre-skip G2 Luffy's? Are you trolling? I hope you are. 

1.) Rebecca's weakest stats aren't her strength and durability. A more accurate statement is that she has no strength and minimal durability.

2.) This incredible speed that you speak of is non existent. She has pretty good reactions, I'll give you that, but has no speed feats. If confronted by Lucci's area of effect attacks, she has no feats that suggest that she could dodge them because she's only dodged small melee attacks so far. People really need to get over the idea that Rebecca is fast. She's not. She just has really good reaction speed and reflexes. She has not been shown to back this up with actual movement speed.

3.) She did not avoid Hakuba's moves. She got hit. She just narrowly managed to avoid a hit that would keep her unconscious or do any lasting damage. This is not impressive in the least if you consider that Hakuba didn't even have a specific target; he was, once again, flailing around randomly. 

4.) She has not shown armaments haki and there is nothing suggesting that she can use it. 



> She might be lucky at the end in Block D, but this shouldn't downplay her too much. She did pretty good against a bunch of named / infamous NW fighters (Cav/Hakuba, Logan, ...) who should be obviously 'equal or stronger' than a Pacifista (typical benchmark for NW starters).



And another thing. Stop with this "everyone in the New World is stronger than pre-timeskip villains" thing. Just because they made it to Dressrosa doesn't mean any of them are as strong as pre-timeskip Lucci. There will always be fodder in One Piece, no matter where the story is progressing. New World fodder is not superior to the main villain of the Ennies Lobby arc.



> She is definitely Top 3 of Block D, therefore I trust her to beat a Pacifista with some effort (mid-high diff) and patience to cause sufficient damage.



Hell, she's top 2 in Block D, but she's way behind Cavendish. You do realize that Block D was the weakest Block, don't you? And even with this in consideration, Cavendish had to fall asleep in order for her to win. 

And how the fuck would she even scratch a Pacifista when she has no actual swordsmanship skills?



> => Lucci gets KO_rgasmd_ by her , mid-low diff.



And how the fuck does she get passed his tekkai?

And why the fuck am I even responding to someone whose cracking jokes? Ok, whatever, you're not serious. Sadly I was halfway through this post by the time I realized that.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention her reaction. We don't know about her full extent of fighting abilities (offensive power). But you really except her to be a less threat than a Pacifista which Luffy OHKO'd with a haki imbued Jet Pistol? 

Block D was weaker than the others but Even a person weaker than Cav should get more hype and credit for this.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention her reaction. We don't know about her full extent of fighting abilities (offensive power). But you really except her to be a less threat than a Pacifista which Luffy OHKO'd with a haki imbued Jet Pistol?
> 
> Block D was weaker than the others but Even a person weaker than Cav should get more hype and credit for this.



I'm fully confident that Luffy could OHKO Rebecca if he was serious. People completely disregard the fact that the only way Rebecca knows how to fight is by evading. She blatantly stated that she didn't want to learn to fight the real way when she was a kid, so it's heavily implied that she didn't. Fighting through Pacifism is all she knows. Even if she wanted to attack Lucci or a Pacisita, she just doesn't have the skills for that kind of fight. Her training was for self defense.


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 1, 2014)

How can she win if she doesn't attack?

I don't understand this thread


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> How can she win if she doesn't attack?
> 
> I don't understand this thread



Holy shit, now that you mention it, the mindset is IC. That means that on top of being horribly outmatched, she'll be hesitating to attack.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep. Rebecca will just dodge the attacks for ever. She won't EVER strike back.

You guys are so smart


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2014)

That's how she fucking fights.

She's a pacifist, that's her character, she doesn't attack, she's a wuss. 

Get over it.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 1, 2014)

You guys should honestly just put this thread on hold for a couple of weeks, wait to see how Rebecca does in the final fight, then resume with a less speculative argument.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 1, 2014)

I bet you sit in your room and cry at night about Rebecca winning Block D huh? You really hate and underestimate her.

It is completely illogical to think she won't attack at all when not in a colosseum


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 1, 2014)

Why are people spouting baseless bullshit about Rebecca not being able to attack? We don't know what the exact reason behind her knock them out of the ring, instead of cutting them fighting style is. Could it be that she refuses to cut people with her sword? It could be. But it could also be that she fights that way because they are in a Coliseum, where her great antagonist Doflamingo holds battle where people bleed for entertainment's sake, including many of her captured, tortured friends, and she wants to avoid spilling blood herself, contributing to his cause, and instead takes a strong stand against it by refusing to directly hurt people while still winning matches. That is also plausible, and we don't know what the truth is, and no one is any position to be blaring out their asses that she can't fight normally or can't cut people.

Anyway, she dodged someone Bartolomeo couldn't so much as see a glimpse of. That wasn't a fluke and it wasn't luck just as said in the chapter. It was skill. If she hasn't proven herself enough, Bartolomeo certainly has. Or is it time to downplay him as well once you (know who you are) realize that Rebecca was hyped by doing something he was unable to do on a true fighting power basis? I would imagine so, but for those of us who aren't biased and ignorant we can acknowledge it as the very impressive feat the manga shoved down our collective throat it actually was. There's no way she doesn't have the speed and agility edge over Rob Lucci. A sword is plenty good for damaging people, too. All benefit of the doubt goes to her at this point. And Suleiman & CO weren't New World Fodder, they were explicitly the opposite, people who are famous and well established as strong in the place. Every single Block had such people, which is why Burgess' feat was so impressive, which is why Hakuba and Rebecca's feats were, but people choose to be selective feat zombies when it suits their agenda.


----------



## Bitty (Feb 1, 2014)

good post.


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2014)

Momonosuke is top tier because he lives in the new world.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yep. Rebecca will just dodge the attacks for ever. She won't EVER strike back.
> 
> You guys are so smart



The point is not that she won't strike back. It's that her attacks won't do anything.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I bet you sit in your room and cry at night about Rebecca winning Block D huh?



I bet you sit in your room and cry at night about the fact that you don't have any real arguments and resort to flaming when you can't prove anything. 



> It is completely illogical to think she won't attack at all when not in a colosseum[/COLOR]



It's not illogical. She said in the flashback that she didn't want to learn to fight to hurt people, and her father said that he would teach her to fight in a way that she wouldn't have to. It's perfectly plausible to say that she wouldn't attack Lucci when the mindset is IC. Regardless, she'd lose even if she was bloodlusted. 



Coruscation said:


> Why are people spouting baseless bullshit about Rebecca not being able to attack? We don't know what the exact reason behind her knock them out of the ring, instead of cutting them fighting style is. Could it be that she refuses to cut people with her sword? It could be. But it could also be that she fights that way because they are in a Coliseum, where her great antagonist Doflamingo holds battle where people bleed for entertainment's sake, including many of her captured, tortured friends, and she wants to avoid spilling blood herself, contributing to his cause, and instead takes a strong stand against it by refusing to directly hurt people while still winning matches. That is also plausible, and we don't know what the truth is, and no one is any position to be blaring out their asses that she can't fight normally or can't cut people.




^Direct proof that her father taught her how to fight passively and did not teach her how to hurt people. Would you like to provide a panel that suggests otherwise?



> Anyway, she dodged someone Bartolomeo couldn't so much as see a glimpse of. That wasn't a fluke and it wasn't luck just as said in the chapter. It was skill. If she hasn't proven herself enough, Bartolomeo certainly has. Or is it time to downplay him as well once you (know who you are) realize that Rebecca was hyped by doing something he was unable to do on a true fighting power basis? I would imagine so, but for those of us who aren't biased and ignorant we can acknowledge it as the very impressive feat the manga shoved down our collective throat it actually was. There's no way she doesn't have the speed and agility edge over Rob Lucci.



The only thing she has over Lucci is reactions. Moving two inches to the side in order to avoid a damaging hit is not a speed feat. It's a reaction feat. She won't be order to tag Lucci with reactions alone. 



> A sword is plenty good for damaging people, too.



Is this even an argument? She can damage Lucci because she uses a sword that she has never cut someone with and hasn't been trained to utilize properly? Is that what you're saying? She is not cutting through Lucci's tekkai.

All benefit of the doubt goes to her at this point. And Suleiman & CO weren't New World Fodder, they were explicitly the opposite, people who are famous and well established as strong in the place. Every single Block had such people, which is why Burgess' feat was so impressive, which is why Hakuba and Rebecca's feats were, but people choose to be selective feat zombies when it suits their agenda.[/QUOTE]

Bellamy was pretty famous in the first half too. Look what happened to him. Fame is not equivalent to strength. Burgess is featless just like Rebecca is. The only reason he gets hype is because he's the first division commander of the Blackbeard pirates. You speak as if the contestants in all of the blocks were equal, but this is clearly not the case. Obviously the blocks that got more focus and more feats for the contestants had more significance. It wouldn't make sense for Oda to put characters that can tank hits from Luffy in the same block as someone who got utterly fodderized by him unless they were going to get some focus. When someone has above average strength, Oda acknowledges it. He doesn't completely ignore them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 1, 2014)

lol at Rebecca not being to cut through Luccis tekkei.


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 1, 2014)

> Direct proof that her father taught her how to fight passively and did not teach her how to hurt people. Would you like to provide a panel that suggests otherwise?



Yeah. The accurate translation of that panel, which is completely different and kills your entire argument which you've been so arrogantly asserting in an instant.





> The only thing she has over Lucci is reactions. Moving two inches to the side in order to avoid a damaging hit is not a speed feat. It's a reaction feat. She won't be order to tag Lucci with reactions alone.



When the thing she perceived and moved away from was moving at the speed of Lucci's Soru many times over? Yeah, it is a speed feat. Do you think that reactions and speed are completely separate? They are distinct, but closely related. If you can perceive but not move fast enough, you can't dodge. Like with Luffy and Boa Sandersonia.

Rebecca's speed -- speed, concretely, not "reactions" -- was also heavily emphasized many times throughout Dress Rosa, from her moniker as a "phantom", to her father who taught her the style constantly uttering "too slow", to the gladiators being shocked she lost in speed. Speed is her forte in general, not just reactions. That's your fabrication, you've no evidence of it and the manga goes clearly against such an assertion.



> Is this even an argument? She can damage Lucci because she uses a sword that she has never cut someone with and hasn't been trained to utilize properly? Is that what you're saying? She is not cutting through Lucci's tekkai.



Already struck down this nonsense, so yeah, not much more to say. It's kind of funny how you apparently didn't notice that in the panel after the one you've been basing your entire argument on we can _see Rebecca striking at T. S. with her sword_. I expect that reflects acutely how much you actually cared about being unbiased and fair here.



> Bellamy was pretty famous in the first half too. Look what happened to him. Fame is not equivalent to strength.



Bellamy was strong in the 1st half. Just not compared to the main character and future Pirate King. Fame does have a very strong correlation with strength, most of all in a place ruled almost completely by power. 



> When someone has above average strength, Oda acknowledges it. He doesn't completely ignore them.



Most people highlighted in the blocks had above average strength. _That's why they were highlighted. That's how they were acknowledged._ All those nameless fodder you never even got to hear their names? Yeah, they were ignored, because they were really and truly weak by any relevant standards. But Suleiman? Orlumbus? They WERE acknowledged, both before and within the block. Them getting cut down by Hakuba doesn't in any way refute that they were as strong as they were reputable, because Hakuba is monster of such a level that the winner of block B who crushed a Vice Admiral was unable to see a glimpse of him and Sabo exclaimed how fast he was. 

The burden of evidence is completely on you here, not on me, because we aren't debating on the premise of being feat zombies without the ability to make inferences based on how character are portrayed. You have to offer up evidence why the contestants of block D were weak. Not why they aren't on the level of the tournament's exceptionally strong monsters. But why they are so weak they don't at all compare to the standards of the other blocks on a general level. There is nothing suggesting that. Luffy's block wasn't filled with people strong enough to give Luffy a fight. It had *one* person that could to make things interesting because all the rest were too weak to have a ghost of a chance. That's all that was needed there. This says absolutely nothing about the strength of Sai, Ideo, the Funk Brothers and Hajrudin.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lol at Rebecca not being to cut through Luccis tekkei.



Ah, the classic "This is the way it is and I don't need to give any reasoning for it" argument. Back up your claims or go home.


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2014)

I still stand with what I said. 

She's not attacking Lucci... and she is far too fast for him to land a hit. 

We have yet to see how much she can tank, and the strength of opponent she can actually take out (Which, if she continues to not hit anyone, will be something we may never find out) 

Nothing suggest that her offensive moves (If she even has any. Doubtful) could bring Lucci down. 

Endless fight.


----------



## trance (Feb 1, 2014)

> Flashback!OneLeg: *I must teach you so that you will not be hurt yourself!!* // Come at me!!



You're wrong, Lost. 

Still, we don't know exactly how strong her offense is. There may be a big difference in stats between Luffy and Lucci but so exists for Luffy and Becky and I have a hard time thinking Luffy can overpower Lucci as easily and as casually as he did to Rebecca.


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2014)

Luffy owns Becca and Lucci pretty handily.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 1, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Yeah. The accurate translation of that panel, which is completely different and kills your entire argument which you've been so arrogantly asserting in an instant.



I suppose it would support your claims if that were the accurate translation. Too bad it the entire context of the conversation makes less sense in the translation you're claiming to be correct. 



> When the thing she perceived and moved away from was moving at the speed of Lucci's Soru many times over? Yeah, it is a speed feat. Do you think that reactions and speed are completely separate? They are distinct, but closely related. If you can perceive but not move fast enough, you can't dodge. Like with Luffy and Boa Sandersonia.



I would agree with you, if she dodged the attack. She didn't, however. She got hit and fell to the ground. People seem to forget that. And once again, you should provide some evidence that she was traveling faster than Lucci's soru, unless you want people to assume that you made it up. 



> Rebecca's speed -- speed, concretely, not reactions -- was also heavily emphasized many times, from her moniker as a "phantom", to her father who taught her the style constantly uttering "too slow", to the gladiators being shocked she lost in speed. Speed is her forte in general, not just reactions. You've no evidence of that and the manga goes clearly against such an assertion.



Ok, I'll agree that she probably has some speed that she hasn't shown, but some random gladiators being impressed with her speed does not justify the claim that she's faster than Lucci. 



> Already struck down this nonsense, so yeah, not much more to say. It's kind of funny how you apparently didn't notice that in the panel after the one you've been basing your entire argument on we can _see Rebecca striking at T. S. with her sword_. I expect that reflects acutely how much you actually cared about being unbiased and fair here.



Great. So you're making assumptions about a flashback that was stuffed into panel and had no context. Now how about a panel of her attacking and injuring someone noteworthy? I guess I'm asking the impossible, since every time she's "attacked," she's only "used their own strength against them," so to speak.



> Most people highlighted in the blocks had above average strength. _That's why they were highlighted. That's how they were acknowledged._ All those nameless fodder you never even got to hear their names? Yeah, they were ignored, because they were really and truly weak by any relevant standards. But Suleiman? Orlumbus? They WERE acknowledged, both before and within the block. Them getting cut down by Hakuba doesn't in any way refute that they were as strong as they were reputable, because Hakuba is monster of such a level that the winner of block B who crushed a Vice Admiral was unable to see a glimpse of and Sabo exclaimed how fast he was.



Oh yea, and Rebecca totally dodged that guy. I guess you're right. What we should be doing is not comparing Rebecca's speed to Lucci's but to Hakuba's, since she clearly dodged the attack and was just pretending to be unconscious on the ground. 



> The burden of evidence completely on you here, not on me, because we aren't debating on the premise of being feat zombies without the ability to make inferences based on how character are portrayed. You have to offer up evidence why the contestants of block D were weak. Not why they aren't on the level of the tournament's exceptionally strong monsters. But why they are so weak they don't at all compare to the standards of the other blocks on a general level. There is nothing suggesting that. Luffy's block wasn't filled with people strong enough to give Luffy a fight. It had *one* person that could to make things interesting because all the rest were too weak to have a ghost of a chance. That's all that was needed there. This says absolutely nothing about the strength of Sai, Ideo, the Funk Brothers and Hajrudin.



Then can I get links to the panels where these fighters were emphasized to the extent that Sai, Ideo, and Hajrudin were? Because I can't seem to find them.



Stαrkiller said:


> You're wrong, Lost.
> 
> Still, we don't know exactly how strong her offense is. There may be a big difference in stats between Luffy and Lucci but so exists for Luffy and Becky and I have a hard time thinking Luffy can overpower Lucci as easily and as casually as he did to Rebecca.



Is this a more credible translation than the one I provided? Because that's a pretty big translation error.


----------



## trance (Feb 2, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Luffy owns Becca and Lucci pretty handily.



But can you see Luffy pinning down Lucci while eating? 



Transcendent Samurai said:


> Is this a more credible translation than the one I provided? Because that's a pretty big translation error.



It's cnet. A pretty accurate translator.


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 2, 2014)

> I suppose it would support your claims if that were the accurate translation. Too bad it the entire context of the conversation makes less sense in the translation you're claiming to be correct.



It is the accurate translation. It's done every week by CCC of APforums to make up for the generally inaccurate translations Panda and Stream give us. You can choose not to believe me, but know that you'd be in the wrong for doing so. Saying the conversation makes less sense is nothing but wishful thinking, confirmation bias or some desperate attempt at saving your argument on your part. It makes just as much (probably more) sense.



> I would agree with you, if she dodged the attack. She didn't, however. She got hit and fell to the ground.



...why does it matter? She perceived and moved. No other person in that block could do the same, and the winner of block B and stomper of a Vice Admiral could not perceive to start with. It's completely irrelevant in this context that she failed to completely dodge it.



> And once again, you should provide some evidence that she was traveling faster than Lucci's soru, unless you want people to assume that you made it up.



Rob Lucci couldn't dodge pre-ts G2 Luffy (at full power) with his Soru. Rebecca dodged, however, narrowly, Hakuba's rampage which is galactically faster than Lucci's Soru. There's the evidence. It's very clear. I wouldn't say she was necessarily moving far faster than Soru, but without a doubt faster or else that feat would have been completely impossible to accomplish by way of true skill.



> I'll agree that she probably has some speed that she hasn't shown



Then the next step is for you to acknowledge the parts where she did show it instead of downplaying them. I'll be waiting.



> So you're making assumptions about a flashback that was stuffed into panel and had no context.



Did you just type random words that sounded like a rebuttal here? I literally told you what's on the panel. Rebecca attacking TS with her sword. That is it. This isn't a matter of assumptions at all.



> Then can I get links to the panels where these fighters were emphasized to the extent that Sai, Ideo, and Hajrudin were? Because I can't seem to find them.



I'm sure you're perfectly aware where they are. You read the manga like me. You simply choose to not give them credit and instead hang on to a feats-only mentality, which I'm sure as always when this happens is completely selective if we were to examine your general stances of relations of power within the series. You should acknowledge what I said in my last post. Oda emphasized a set of people within each block because every block had legitimately powerful competitors. Some more so than others, some less, but they were all strong. I mention Suleiman and Orlumbus since they were evidently the two most emphasized people from block B. Cavendish filled the monster slot (occupied by Burgess in A and Luffy+Chinjao in C) and those two were the next best along with Rebecca. There's no reason to think the upper level was comparable to the other blocks but the level below wasn't. I can't do more than tell it how it is and until you refute the actual argument, there's nothing else to say.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess there isn't much for me to say, since Coru said it for me.

Just stop Transcent. Oh and what I said wasn't even flaming, not even close


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys, I'm not that happy that Rebecca won Block D, but the hate and downplaying in this thread is just laughable. I wanted to write a response to Transcent yesterday, but I had to sleep, so I'm happy Corus came in (he can argument better than most anyway ).

And ultimately, we'll probably see what she can really do in the next round.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to say this because I love Lucci and hate Rebecca with a passion but she solos..


----------



## Magician (Feb 2, 2014)

^^You really think she can do anything against the likes of Burgess(a yonko commander), Sabo(hyped up to be Ace's level), and Diamante(one of the strongest members of DD's crew)?


----------



## Snowless (Feb 2, 2014)

For what it's worth, Transcendent, the translation Coru cited is the correct one.
Batoto's translation (and therefore CCC's) is by far the best translation released by the fandom. 
And I think everyone else here will agree with that.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, since people are telling me to shut up now, I'm going to wait to see how Rebecca fares in the finals. If she's going to attack anyone, it will be Diamante, and somehow I find it hard to believe that she made it to the finals just to get knocked out in the first 5 seconds. The focus will probably be on Sabo, but if she manages to hurt someone, or even do something trivial like cut through Diamante's steel cape, I'll concede this debate. If she keeps doing what she's been doing though, I'll be thoroughly convinced that it's essentially  all she knows. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 2, 2014)

I just think it's dumb to make assumptions about her attack power when she has yet to show a damn thing.

Yes, it's completely stupid to assume she can't attack, I understand that. However, _*she hasn't attacked yet.*_

If someone wants to make a baseless statement about how hard she hits in comparison to Lucci, go ahead. It's obvious she has reactions on him, because she utilizes CoO extremely well... but inferring anything other than that is pretty ridiculous if you ask me.

We can't scale her to anything if she hasn't attacked anyone before.

For that reason, I think this thread is pointless.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 3, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Why are people spouting baseless bullshit about Rebecca not being able to attack? We don't know what the exact reason behind her knock them out of the ring, instead of cutting them fighting style is. Could it be that she refuses to cut people with her sword? It could be. But it could also be that she fights that way because they are in a Coliseum, where her great antagonist Doflamingo holds battle where people bleed for entertainment's sake, including many of her captured, tortured friends, and she wants to avoid spilling blood herself, contributing to his cause, and instead takes a strong stand against it by refusing to directly hurt people while still winning matches. That is also plausible, and we don't know what the truth is, and no one is any position to be blaring out their asses that she can't fight normally or can't cut people.
> 
> Anyway, she dodged someone Bartolomeo couldn't so much as see a glimpse of. That wasn't a fluke and it wasn't luck just as said in the chapter. It was skill. If she hasn't proven herself enough, Bartolomeo certainly has. Or is it time to downplay him as well once you (know who you are) realize that Rebecca was hyped by doing something he was unable to do on a true fighting power basis? I would imagine so, but for those of us who aren't biased and ignorant we can acknowledge it as the very impressive feat the manga shoved down our collective throat it actually was. There's no way she doesn't have the speed and agility edge over Rob Lucci. A sword is plenty good for damaging people, too. All benefit of the doubt goes to her at this point. And Suleiman & CO weren't New World Fodder, they were explicitly the opposite, people who are famous and well established as strong in the place. Every single Block had such people, which is why Burgess' feat was so impressive, which is why Hakuba and Rebecca's feats were, but people choose to be selective feat zombies when it suits their agenda.



Thanks god for this genius post. I share the same intention.


----------

